# Recovered a while ago with the help of Prozac. Here is where I am now! :D



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

I used to have anxiety which I never knew I had for so long, I have always thought that it was my insecurity, shyness or just personality overall. Until one day my brain couldnt take it anymore, had a huge ass panic attack and I got Derealization disorder. That was when I finally went to get treatment and was prescribed 20mg Prozac. After a few months on 20mg of Prozac I was cured from Derealization, but was then back to my old self, being anxious and even a bit depressed and stuff. That was when my doc decided to up my dosage to 40mg about half a month ago. Fast forward to today, I dont know what the FUCK happened but the past few days I have been progressively feeling better, more confident, outgoing, social, getting things done and just having a better feeling of general well being overall. And today I just woke up with like, the best feeling in the world that words could not even describe. I am just so so so so happy and life is so beautiful and I want to go do all things. Oh yea, and it also gave me the confidence to finally tell my crush who was a friend of mine for over a year and now we're dating! LETS GO PROZAC!!!


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

what would happen if you stopped taking the prozac tho


----------



## WtfIsGoingOn (Dec 10, 2021)

yoloking123 said:


> what would happen if you stopped taking the prozac tho


Sup, when I recovered from DPDR I was still staying on Prozac for a while because it made me feel better as stated in the post, this was because I had anxiety and mild depression all along without ever knowing/treating it. However, a couple of months later I had a relapse, BUT it was a relapse of anxiety and depression but the DPDR did not come back. A friend of mine who also had this and recovered said something like once you get over it, the brain has a defense mechanism that prevents it from happening again lol. That has been true in my case. As for the anxiety & depression I am now on Escitalopram instead cuz Fluoxetine pooped out, and it has been working wonders 10/10!


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Plus one for Prozac feel better after a week but then again mine is ocd and anxiety related


----------

